# Was haltet ihr von Solarien...



## Niranda (17. Juni 2009)

Hey =D

Mich würden ein paar Meinungen zum oben genannten Thema "Solarien und dessen Besucher" interessieren. =D

Nicht dass ich das machen würde wollen tun mache. Ich bin ne blasse blondine und kann durch einen Mangel nicht braun werden - will ich eig. auch garnich, da viele sagen, dass mir das so steht, vorallem in Verbindung mit knallroten klamotten (muss mal nen Bild raussuchen..^^)

Nira ;D


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juni 2009)

n bisschen bräune sieht schick aus. aber die bekommt man auch wenn man im sich im t-shirt im freien aufhält .. 

im winter eventuell sinnvoll wenn man es nicht übertreibt.


aber die ganzen opfer die sich da auf dunkelbraun bestrahlen lassen tun mir leid. viel können die nicht im kopf haben. geld dafür zu bezahlen sich hautkrebs verpassen zu lassen ...


----------



## Tyalra (17. Juni 2009)

ich finde frauen ekelig die zu viel unterm solarium liegen und dadurch schon voll die lederhaut haben... brrrr.. da schüttelt es mich jedesmal


----------



## Kaldreth (17. Juni 2009)

also wenn ich im Winter einen absolut stressigen Tag hatte und ich in der Zeit eigentlich gar kein Sonnelicht / Tageslicht sehe, da ich im dunkel zur Arbeit fahre und im dunkel wieder zurück, dann tut es manchmal einfach für die Seele gut etwas UV Licht zu tanken!


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. Juni 2009)

Ich finde diese Leute lustig, die es übertreiben und schlussendlich orange sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2009)

Bin ich gar kein Fan von.

Meine Freundin muss immer am Anfang vom Sommer etwas drunter um ihre leichte Sonnenalergie zu bekämpfen. Aber nur so 3 Mal und dann ist es gut für den Sommer.

An alle anderen. Fahrt in die Ferien und geniesst die wirkliche Sonne.


----------



## Raethor (17. Juni 2009)

Kellerbräune 4 life

Blasse Schönheiten braucht die Welt :]

mfg


----------



## Niranda (17. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Meine Freundin muss immer am Anfang vom Sommer etwas drunter um ihre leichte Sonnenalergie zu bekämpfen. Aber nur so 3 Mal und dann ist es gut für den Sommer.



das is fies... :<


----------



## wowraider (17. Juni 2009)

naja fies.......

ich schätz ma er will nur net das sie ausieht wie ein hummer nach dem urlaub etc.^^


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> das is fies... :<


Ist zum Glück nicht schlimm. Meistens ist es nur an den Armen.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Meine Freundin muss immer am Anfang vom Sommer etwas drunter um ihre leichte Sonnenalergie zu bekämpfen. Aber nur so 3 Mal und dann ist es gut für den Sommer.


Geht mir genau so... aus diesem Grund bin ich ganz froh, dass es sowas gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann allerdings niemanden verstehen, der so exessiv die Sonnenbank benutzt bis er die Haut eines... branen alten Elefanten hat. Ein wenig bräune, wenn man sehr blass ist ist durchaus in Ordnung und es tut sogar der Seele gut, mehr allerdings finde ich verantwortungslos.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juni 2009)

Bei mir und meinen Freunden hat das Solarium einen unschönen Beinamen "Assi Toaster", wobei man damit hauptsächlich eben jene Klientel meint, die exzessiv unter der Höhensonne liegt und einen schönen Hautton zwischen kackbraun und orangenrot hat.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> Kellerbräune 4 life
> 
> Blasse Schönheiten braucht die Welt :]
> 
> mfg


das heißt noble Blässe und früher (also im Mittelalter) war das chic :>

ich finds lustig nur bei mir bringts nix weil ich eh nicht braun werd also investier ich die kohle sinnvoller

btw:geile neue erfindung wär doch mal n tft der UV licht abstrahlt :>


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Juni 2009)

Naja kommt drauf an.

Wenn man es nicht übertreibt, dann ist es okay. Aber diese ganzen Opferkinder:

(Bestes Bespiel; bei mir im Xfire "xGoLDJunGe_86x<3 Solarium")





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer, wie man so werden kann. Das war mal nen ganz netter Kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab mich erschrocken, als ich den das erste Mal wiedergesehen hab.


----------



## Eredon (17. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bei mir und meinen Freunden hat das Solarium einen unschönen Beinamen "Assi Toaster", wobei man damit hauptsächlich eben jene Klientel meint, die exzessiv unter der Höhensonne liegt und einen schönen Hautton zwischen kackbraun und orangenrot hat.



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Ich vertrage starke Sonneneinstahlung auch nicht, somit bleibt mir auch nicht viel übrig als gelegentlich im Sommer das Studio zu besuchen. Gestern im TV habe ich eine gesehen die wirklich abartig aussah, maximal 18 Jahre und sah aus als wenn die Rindsleder im Gesicht trägt. Goth war das abartig. Meinung: Sonnenstudio ja, extrem toasten nein.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2009)

es gibt da son hübsches bild irgendwo im internet wo 2 typen daufstehn die so braun sind als hätten sie sich im dreck gewälzt das sind auch so solariumsopfer sag ich mal leider hab ich das bild grad nicth zur hand


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juni 2009)

Lieber Kellerkindblass als Solariumbraun..


----------



## Manowar (17. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es gibt da son hübsches bild irgendwo im internet wo 2 typen daufstehn die so braun sind als hätten sie sich im dreck gewälzt das sind auch so solariumsopfer sag ich mal leider hab ich das bild grad nicth zur hand






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich mag blasse Haut bei Frauen und ich muss sagen,wenn meine Liebste sich unter den Toaster legen würde und so ne "Bräune"bekommen würde,wäre ich definitiv sexuell weniger zu ihr hingezogen.


----------



## Naarg (17. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es gibt da son hübsches bild irgendwo im internet wo 2 typen daufstehn die so braun sind als hätten sie sich im dreck gewälzt das sind auch so solariumsopfer sag ich mal leider hab ich das bild grad nicth zur hand


 Diese Freunde nennt man Guidos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: Bleiche Frauen sind ziemlich Sexy, warum sollte man sich künstlich bräunen?


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Diese Freunde nennt man Guido's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja das auch aber auf dem das ich meine stehn nur die 2 und 2 so wasserstoffblondienen drauf die jungs sehn auch aus als wären se 16,17,18 sowas um den dreh rum


----------



## Manowar (17. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja das auch aber auf dem das ich meine stehn nur die 2 und 2 so wasserstoffblondienen drauf die jungs sehn auch aus als wären se 16,17,18 sowas um den dreh rum



Hast du mich auf Ignore oder sieht man das Bild nicht,was ich gepostet habe? ^^


----------



## Night falls (17. Juni 2009)

Ich würde nie in ein Somnnenstudio gehen, hasse Guidos und finde Bräune generell beim weiblichen Geschlecht nicht sonderlich anziehend. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hast du mich auf Ignore oder sieht man das Bild nicht,was ich gepostet habe? ^^


wenni ch dich auf igno hätte wäre der post auch sinnlos gewesen XD

ok genau das bild meine ich ich liebe es einfach das sieht so scheißdämmlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (17. Juni 2009)

Wieso soll man für sowas Geld zahlen? Meine Hängematte im Garten reicht mir


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juni 2009)

ein bischen braun ist okay, aber Solarium gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Bei Hautproblemen vollkommen in Ordnung, aber nicht um so auszusehen, wie die auf den Fail-Bildern.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Juni 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> [lustigesbildchen]


Naja, das sieht mir aber sehr nach Selbstbräuner aus und weniger nach Solarium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest bei der Hautkrebsgefahr besteht da ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Frostnova (17. Juni 2009)

ich bin kein fan vom solarium. es gibt sogar leute, die sind richtig süchtig nach der sonnenbank und haben echt entzugserscheinungen wenn die nicht jeden tag da drauf liegen.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da sag ich nur igitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. Juni 2009)

Netter Fake aber echt Solarien sind schon unnütz.In Maßen vollkommen Ok braucht man dennoch nicht.


----------



## Cørradø (17. Juni 2009)

LOL Danke für die schönen Beispiele an *Asi-Toaster*-Opfern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *weglach*
Gleich meine Meinung mitplaziert...

Tatsächlich - und das wurde hier ja auch bestätigt - hab ich schon oft gehört, dass er auch medizinischen Nutzen haben kann. Solche Fälle ausgenommen.

Persönlich, geneigte Forenuserinnen, steh ich mehr auf "Schneewittchen". Noble blässe...


----------



## Sin (17. Juni 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> will ich eig. auch garnich, da viele sagen, dass mir das so steht, vorallem in Verbindung mit knallroten klamotten (muss mal nen Bild raussuchen..^^)



Geht mal gar nicht, blasse Blondinen mit knallroten Klamotten -.-

Ich selbst bin auch nicht braun, ganz im gegenteil eher blass gehalten weil ich, warum auch immer, nicht wirklich braun werde. Kann xig Stunden in der Sonne liegen, das einzige was ich bekomme ist nen Sonnenbrand und danach ist meine Haut wieder blass ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2009)

Kauf dir ein USB-Solarium ;D  dann wird man sogar vorm PC braun.

ich finds auch net wirklich schön, egal ob bei weiblich oder männlich.
meist lacht man doch eh drüber, vorallem wenn mans sieht, dass die aussm Solarium kommen


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Geht mal gar nicht, blasse Blondinen mit knallroten Klamotten -.-
> 
> Ich selbst bin auch nicht braun, ganz im gegenteil eher blass gehalten weil ich, warum auch immer, nicht wirklich braun werde. Kann xig Stunden in der Sonne liegen, das einzige was ich bekomme ist nen Sonnenbrand und danach ist meine Haut wieder blass ^^


jaaaa noch jemand wie ich, wir gründen die Buffedgruppe "Weißbrot - Kampf der Sonne"

oder "Bleichborken for Life"


----------



## Lurock (17. Juni 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> Blasse Schönheiten braucht die Welt :]


QFT

Edit: ......


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juni 2009)

Ich finds relativ unnütz... zu medizinischen Zwecken (Wie hier genannt, Sonnenallergie und so) vollkommen in Ordnung... aber alles andere finde ich einfach nur dämlich, da kann man lieber nen Wochenende mit Freunden am Strand verbringen und natürlich Braun werden anstatt sich unter so'n Ding zu legen...

Generell ist natürliche Bräune sehr viel angenehmer für's Auge, da es eben nicht so dermaßen überzogen aussieht, irgendwann wirds dann nämlich auch ekelig, wenns nur noch eine dunkelbraune Suppe ist...

Aber ich finde schon, das Leute die blasser sind auch gerne blasser bleiben dürfen... das hat eine gewisse Ästhetik die mir dann doch relativ zusagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (17. Juni 2009)

> QTF


Quoted that fail?
Quoted troll fuck?
Quirrels take fists?

Oder was möchtest du damit sagen? O:
Wenn schon Abkürzungen, dann wenigstens richtig... >_>"


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Quoted that fail?
> Quoted troll fuck?
> Quirrels take fists?
> 
> ...


hehe,qft
also son bischen im Winter,in der kalten Jahreszeit,wenn die Sonne sich kaum sehen lässt,find ich es schon mal angenehm sich mal (wie gesagt:mal) aufs Solarium zu hauen,denn da werden durch die Strahlung zusätzlich Glückshormone im Körper ausgeschüttet und das soll sogar sehr gesund sein(zumindest für die Psyche)...
ansonsten halt ich da nicht viel von,generell nicht von den Sonnenfetischisten,die sofort beim ersten Frühlingssonnentag oben ohne in den Parks abhängen und sofort depri sind,wenn es mal ein Tag im Sommer regnet...


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2009)

Regen > Sonne

nur dases mal einer gesagt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Juni 2009)

Im gewissen Maße kann man es doch gern konsumieren. 
Sowohl Solarium als auch Alternativen wie normales Sonnenbaden und Bräunungscreme kann ,wen nes den falsch gebraucht wird (zuviel e.g.) zu unschönen Hauterscheinung führen.


Solarium ist dahingehend vlt. empfehlenswert ,da das Hautkrebsrisiko hier stärker abschätzbar ist als sich einfach unter die normale sonne zu legen,weil man dort Zeit und Intensität genau bestimmen kann.


Andererseits besuch ich keine Solarien, weil die Frauen ,die ich mag, an mir keine Bräune sehen wollen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Regen > Sonne
> 
> nur dases mal einer gesagt hat
> 
> ...



In der Tat!


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Bin von Natur aus recht braun, aber aus medizinischen Gründen ist es voll in Ordnung. 

Und wenn Leute sich so schön finden, wenns ihnen gefällt. (Ich meine nicht das diese kackbraunen Typen schön wären)


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Regen > Sonne
> 
> nur dases mal einer gesagt hat
> 
> ...


Er hat Jehova gesagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

@nightfalls

"quoted for truth", zu deuscth "zitiert, weil es wahr ist"


----------



## Naarg (17. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @nightfalls
> 
> "quoted for truth", zu deuscth "zitiert, weil es wahr ist"


Das war Ironie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @nightfalls
> 
> "quoted for truth", zu deuscth "zitiert, weil es wahr ist"




Du kürzt *Q*uoted *f*or *t*ruth mit Qtf ab?


----------



## Lillyan (17. Juni 2009)

Rechtschreibflame entfernt. Bleibt beim Thema!


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Du kürzt *Q*uoted *f*or *t*ruth mit Qtf ab?



Ich nicht, Wikipedia :-O


----------



## Kangrim (17. Juni 2009)

Ich mag keine Solarien und die meisten Leute die da reingehen auch nicht. Ich werd seltsamer weise nicht Braun ich bekomme immer nur einen Sonnenbrand und dann bin ich so blass wie vorher. Gott sei dank. Ich mag mein Blass und Leute die dann sagen "Geh doch mal in die Sonne" mag ich ebenfalls nicht weil die überhaupt nichts über mich wissen.
Und außerdem machen Solarien oft so ein ungesund aussehendes Kackbraun :O


----------



## Squizzl (17. Juni 2009)

Früher war ich häufiger im Solarium mittlerweile ist es nur eine Modeerscheinung für die Pupertierenden die Ihre Pickel loswerden wollen. Ich persönlich lebe nun mit meiner weissen Haut und es interessiert mich an mir nicht mehr.

Allerdings find ich es auch toll wenn meine Frau gut gebräunt ist und nicht wie ne Kalklatte durch die Kante rennt. Unter gut gebräunt verstehe ich nicht die Krokodilhandtaschen die man häufig in der Disco sieht^^


----------



## Xondor (17. Juni 2009)

Is vllt in Ordnung wenn man vor einem Urlaub im Süden die Haut noch "abhärten" will. Besonders, wenn man im Winter fliegt, kann das nützlich sein denk ich.
Sonst bin ich dagegen und ungesund ist es auch.

Leute (meistens Frauen) die sich gezielt in die Sonne legen und sich eventuell noch alle paar Minuten mit Wasser bespritzen, nur um braun zu werden, mag ich auch nicht^^
Ich freu mich aber dennoch wenn ich im Sommer ne gesunde Tönung bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (17. Juni 2009)

ich hatte mich mich mit 17 mal geistig "verlaufen" und bin neben hip hop zu hören auch ins solarium gegangen weil ich nicht mehr ausgucken wollte wie ne leiche - bin allerdings orange geworden. dann hatte sich das thema schnell erledigt

aargh heut nacht krieg ich albträume -.-



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (17. Juni 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du ich glaub das ist selbstbräuner (diese die sofort sichtbar werden) kein solarium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sieht total fleckig aus. vor allem an mundgegend und am haaransatz stimmt beim rechten was nich^ (nicht gleichmäßig verteilt)

Ansonsten zum thema.. bin dunkelblond und leider auch ein relativ blasser typ.. ich finde schon, dass es von der gesellschaft nicht gerne gesehen wird, wenn man blass ist.. das grenzt an ausgrenzung ^ Naja ich bin dann früher auch öfters mal ins solarium gerannt.. aber mittlerweile hab ich damit aufgehört, weil ich nicht die hautalterung so fördern möchte.

Ich nehme im Moment (wenn ich sehr blass bin) selbstbräunerlotion, die nach ca. 2-3 tagen sichtbar ist... die von Balea die ist wirklich klasse, keine flecken, kein gar nichts.. für helle und dunkle hauttypen und das fällt gar nicht auf.. keine starke sondern zarte "bräune". Und man pflegt seine Haut mit feuchtigkeitslotion gleichzeitig.
der einzige nachteil.. weiße klamotten können direkt nach dem auftragen und stunden danach verfärben, insb. wenn man schwitzt (nach normalen waschgang wieder draußen).. aber ansonsten wirklich gut ^^

das ist der einzige nachteil, sonst gesundheitlich weder bedenklich noch sonstwas, eher im gegenteil, man spendet der haut feuchtigkeit.


----------



## Benrok (17. Juni 2009)

Finde es nicht schlimm wenn Leute mal in ein Solarium gehen und sich dort bräunen.
Aber Leute die fast täglich dahin gehen sehen so schrecklich aus.

Naja bei schönem Wetter bin ich sowieso immer draussen, da brauch ich sowas zum Glück nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (18. Juni 2009)

Wenn sich jemand wohl fühlt, wenn er ab und zu ins Solarium geht, ist es ja ok, aber bei regelmäßigem Besuch sieht das ganze nichtmehr so schön aus.
Außerdem hilft die Bräune aus dem Solarium garnicht gegen das richtige Sonnenlicht (kam vor kurzem irgendwo im Fernsehen) außer vielleicht, dass man den Sonnenbrand nicht so gut erkennen kann.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juni 2009)

Ich war in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht einmal im Solarium - wozu auch?
Ich habe nicht so eine empfindliche Haut, werde schnell braun - und das an frischer Luft.
Und arbeitsbedingt bin viel im Freien. 

ps. 
Auch bei einer lockeren Wolkendecke wird man braun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pss. 
Schlimm finde ich, daß nicht wenige Solarienbesitzer den "Kids" noch was zu den Bräunungszeiten und ~techniken vorgaukeln.
Den gehören die Solarien sofort geschlossen!

greetz


----------



## Manoroth (18. Juni 2009)

ich selber bin eher n blasser typ und mir ists egal^^ wirklich braun werd ich net selbst wenn cih lange an der sonne gelegen bin

und bei frauen finde ichs häufig sehr schön wen se n bisserl blasser sind (kommt halt auch immer auf die frau an.)

in ein solarium bin ich nie gegangen und werd ich auch nie gehn da es meiner meinung nach stumpfsinnig is und ungesund.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juni 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Du ich glaub das ist selbstbräuner (diese die sofort sichtbar werden) kein solarium
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


geanu das gleiche hab ich beim betrachten dieses Bildes auch gedacht,weil gerade am Haaransatz ganz klar ne feine weisse Linie zu sehen ist...
auf der anderen Seite hab ich auch schon mal ähnlich ausgesehen,nachdem ich ne Radtour am Strand gemacht habe und ein Cappi falsch rum aufgesetzt hatte. der Rand der Mütze war anschliessend hervorragend auf meiner Stirn zu bestaunen,allerdings war das noch auffälliger,als auf dem Bild,da ich im Gesicht nicht braun sondern knallerot 
gewesen bin---> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (18. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so... aus diesem Grund bin ich ganz froh, dass es sowas gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ihr dürft bei der ganzen Debatte nicht vergessen, dass ein exzessiver Solariumgang psychische Ursachen haben kann. Ich habe mal eine Reportage gesehen, in der eine Frau Mitte 40 eine knappe Woche auf ihr Münzmallorca verzichten sollte. Bereits nach 3 Tagen zeigten sich Entzugserscheinungen gepaart mit Depressionen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Natürlich hatte sie irgendwann in ihrem Leben eine gewisse Grenze überschritten, allerdings kann dies ein ungewollter Teufelskreis werden. Viel schlimmer finde ich die 13-15-jährigen Bitchpussys, die ihre extreme Kunstbräune noch immer als ästhetisch ansehen.

Btw bin ich auch "regelmäßiger" Solariumgänger, ich versuche 2-3 mal im Monat zu gehen. Ist denke ich ne gesunde Dosis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2009)

Ich stehe auf eine gesunde Bräune, die allerdings nur durch echte Sonne. 

Apropos noble Blässe, in Japan gibt es ja seit einiger Zeit den Trend der jungen Damen sich mittels Solarien, Selbstbräunern und Beta-Carotin Tabletten eine schöne dunkle Hautfarbe zu geben bevor sie dann mit gebleichten Haaren vollständig zu echten _Ganguro (Jap. &#12460;&#12531;&#40658;, gan = Gesicht und guro/kuro = schwarz.)_ werden. Was es alles gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (18. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Apropos noble Blässe, in Japan gibt es ja seit einiger Zeit den Trend der jungen Damen sich mittels Solarien, Selbstbräunern und Beta-Carotin Tabletten eine schöne dunkle Hautfarbe zu geben bevor sie dann mit gebleichten Haaren vollständig zu echten _Ganguro (Jap. &#12460;&#12531;&#40658;, gan = Gesicht und guro/kuro = schwarz.)_ werden.


Ich war dachte, dieser Trend sei "schon" wieder vorbei.
Das war wirklich ein in diesen Fällen total niedlicher Hype in den 90ern und um die Jahrtausendwende.
2004 hab ich mehr "Emos" gesehen als Panda-Mädchen. ^^


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2009)

@Cørradø
Es kommt ja alles irgendwann wieder. Visual Kei, Maid, Goth, Emo, Rockabilly usw, alles Modeerscheinungen die zeitlebens immer mal wieder auftauchen. Also genau weiß ich es natürlich auch nicht, aber mir war so, als ob ich nicht vor einiger Zeit mal einen kurzen Bericht darüber gelesen hätte.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Cørradø
> Es kommt ja alles irgendwann wieder. *Visual Kei*, Maid, Goth, Emo, Rockabilly usw, alles Modeerscheinungen die zeitlebens immer mal wieder auftauchen. Also genau weiß ich es natürlich auch nicht, aber mir war so, als ob ich nicht vor einiger Zeit mal einen kurzen Bericht darüber gelesen hätte.


ich mag visual kei bin ich jetzt anders? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (19. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich mag visual kei bin ich jetzt anders?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg, du stehst auf Visual Kei, hörst In Flames und nennst dich "LordofDemons", was auf Satanismus schließen lässt.

Abschaum der Gesellschaft!

[/ironie off]

:>

mfg


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2009)

Aus gebotener Aktualität: 

Der Bundestag hat das Gesetz zum Schutz vor nichtionisierender Strahlung beschlossen. Kindern und Jugendlichen unter 18 Jahren soll damit der Besuch von Solarien untersagt werden. Das Gesetz war notwendig geworden, weil eine entsprechende Selbstverpflichtung der Solariumbetreiber bisher ohne Erfolg geblieben ist. Künstliches UV-Licht und damit ein regelmäßiger Besuch der Sonnenbank erhöhen das Hautkrebsrisiko (laut Studie bis zu 70%, deren Link habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden) erheblich.

Quelle: Bundestag.de


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2009)

Finde ich auch sehr korrekt. Wenn man sieht, dass selbst Kinder schon extrem Solarien-gebräunt durch die Gegend laufen, dann sollte man die schon irgendwie schützen.

Ich werde das auch nie verstehen, warum es manche immer so übertreiben müssen. Wenn das jemand ab und zu macht, dann ist das ja ok, aber bei manchen entwickelt sich das zur regelrechten Sucht.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juni 2009)

etwas braun durch die sonne am pool liegen etc wiso nid
aber extra dunkel braun werden najo .-.-

ich hab fast immer schwarze kleider an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da würd ich als schwarzer gar nid gut aussehen ;D



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich mag visual kei bin ich jetzt anders?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist schlimm ! !!!!!!


----------



## Sin (20. Juni 2009)

Ich finds gut das es nun erst ab 18 ist... wobei, nun haben die ganzen Jugendlichen wieder mehr Geld für Alkohol -.-


----------



## neo1986 (20. Juni 2009)

nicht viel halte ich von solarien....die leute die ich kenne und da rein gehen sind arrogant......finde es auch nicht wirklich notwendig.


----------



## Drop-Dead (20. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aus gebotener Aktualität:
> 
> Der Bundestag hat das Gesetz zum Schutz vor nichtionisierender Strahlung beschlossen. Kindern und Jugendlichen unter 18 Jahren soll damit der Besuch von Solarien untersagt werden. Das Gesetz war notwendig geworden, weil eine entsprechende Selbstverpflichtung der Solariumbetreiber bisher ohne Erfolg geblieben ist. Künstliches UV-Licht und damit ein regelmäßiger Besuch der Sonnenbank erhöhen das Hautkrebsrisiko (laut Studie bis zu 70%, deren Link habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden) erheblich.
> 
> Quelle: Bundestag.de



gestern im radio gehört ^^ find ich sehr gut


----------



## Kurta (21. Juni 2009)

Wenn die Leute es schön finden ihre Kohle fürs Sonnenstudio aufn Kopf zu haun , sollen seh doch , ich werde den Krebs ja nicht bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von daher ist mir latte!


----------



## Martel (21. Juni 2009)

Für mich fast ein muss.....

Bodybuilding ohne geht überhaupt nicht ;-) Wobei ich sagen muss. Das ich sehr sehr selten gehe. Möchte ja nicht Afro sein.
Ich finde es aber gut und richtig das es ab 18 ist. Kinder / Jugendliche sollen erstmal das Leben genießen und dann später selbst entscheiden.
Und das es im übermaß der Haut nicht gut tut ist ja schon mehrfach bewiesen worden.


----------



## Thront (21. Juni 2009)

also:


als "medikament" einmal, zweimal bevor der sommer kommt und man seine haut dran gewöhnt: gut.


sonst: igitt. ich hasse diese ganzen lederkörper. widerliche strahlenopfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Für mich fast ein muss.....
> 
> *Bodybuilding ohne geht überhaupt nicht *;-) Wobei ich sagen muss. Das ich sehr sehr selten gehe. Möchte ja nicht Afro sein.
> Ich finde es aber gut und richtig das es ab 18 ist. Kinder / Jugendliche sollen erstmal das Leben genießen und dann später selbst entscheiden.
> Und das es im übermaß der Haut nicht gut tut ist ja schon mehrfach bewiesen worden.



Was verstehst du denn konkret unter Bodybuilding?

Also ich mache auch 3-4 mal die Woche Kraftsport, bzw. Body Workout, aber alles privat ohne einen Penny fürs Fitnessstudio auszugeben.
Ich bin auch relativ braun dadurch dass ich mich recht viel in die Sonne lege, aber notwendig...?

Ich denke mal du meinst, wenn man ins Fitnessstudio geht.


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Juni 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Hey =D
> 
> Mich würden ein paar Meinungen zum oben genannten Thema "Solarien und dessen Besucher" interessieren. =D
> 
> Nicht dass ich das machen würde wollen tun mache. Ich bin ne blasse blondine und kann durch einen Mangel nicht braun werden - will ich eig. auch garnich, da viele sagen, dass mir das so steht, vorallem in Verbindung mit knallroten klamotten (muss mal nen Bild raussuchen..^^)


*Ach der "Assi-Toaster"*


----------



## Oligig (21. Juni 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> ich finde frauen ekelig die zu viel unterm solarium liegen und dadurch schon voll die lederhaut haben... brrrr.. da schüttelt es mich jedesmal



Lederhaut sehr lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne spass beiseite bin blass und mich wird niemand ins Solarium kriegen!
Gehe auch kaum in die Sonne und wenn dann mit LSF 50 eingecremt damit ich bloss nicht braun werde...
Von Solariummenschen halt ich nicht viel...zumindest von den meisten!In meiner letzten Klasse waren einige davon,deren Lebensinhalt sich nur um Nägel machen,Solarium,Männer die sie heiss machen und nicht ranlassen,Diäten und so Dreck ging.
Das ist mir dann ein bisschen zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juni 2009)

Solarien find ich, was medizinische Zwecke angeht, sehr gut - also ich nenns mal zwecks "Abhärtung der Sonne gegenüber".
Ansonsten find ich es geradezu widerlich wie sich Leute dort verunstalten, eine gesunde Hautbräune kriegt man auch indem man einfach mal raus geht..
Ich finds halt auch nicht sonderlich attraktiv weil die meisten es einfach übertreiben, wer das nicht tut - der machts richtig - denn dem merkt mans eh nicht an.


----------



## Camô (21. Juni 2009)

Was ist Visual Kei??


----------



## Night falls (21. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man in Zeiten von Google und Wikipedia immernoch Fragen wie "Was ist Visual Kei" stellen kann, ist mir schlicht und einfach unbegreiflich...


----------



## Oligig (21. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wie man in Zeiten von Google und Wikipedia immernoch Fragen wie "Was ist Visual Kei" stellen kann, ist mir schlicht und einfach unbegreiflich...



Mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vllt. gehört er zu den älteren semestern die sich mit google und co. nicht anfreunden können!...

Ausserdem gibt es jugendbewegungen die ich als jugendlicher selbst nicht verstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (21. Juni 2009)

> Vllt. gehört er zu den älteren semestern die sich mit google und co. nicht anfreunden können!...


Aber mit mmogs und buffed.de? Schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (21. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klvFL9hRLSU


----------



## Oligig (21. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Aber mit mmogs und buffed.de? Schon klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist beides gesellschaftsfähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (22. Juni 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Was verstehst du denn konkret unter Bodybuilding?
> 
> Also ich mache auch 3-4 mal die Woche Kraftsport, bzw. Body Workout, aber alles privat ohne einen Penny fürs Fitnessstudio auszugeben.
> Ich bin auch relativ braun dadurch dass ich mich recht viel in die Sonne lege, aber notwendig...?
> ...




Ja, richtig: Masse und Klasse. Gut derzeit habe ich viel Masse und die Klasse (Definition ) dauert noch eine ganze weile. Aber wer schön sein will muss leiden ^^ Wobei das im Auge des betrachters ist. Meine Frau hat ganz andere Ansichten zum Thema "Schön" sein als ich. Aber sie wird es überleben.... 

Wie jemand schon geschrieben hat. Zum Vorbräunen, ist es gut. Auch bei Hautproblemen ( Neurodermitis etc) sehr zu empfehlen. Aber es ist genau so wie bei Hasch. Alles in Maßen.

Edit: Wobei ich mir gerade mal das Buffed Team anschaue. Zam mal außen vor der darf nicht braun sein ^^. 

Ich glaube ich melde gleich ein Patent an, ein TFT mit Gesichtsbräuner..... und dann mit mmo schnittstelle. Quasi bei Reisen Augen zu und bräunen ^^
Ihr muesst halt nur immer lange Sachen Tragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ein Große Bild von dennen? Das aus dem podcast ist immer so klein ;-)


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Wie jemand schon geschrieben hat. Zum Vorbräunen, ist es gut. Auch bei Hautproblemen ( Neurodermitis etc) sehr zu empfehlen. Aber es ist genau so wie bei Hasch. Alles in Maßen.



Der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (23. Juni 2009)

Es hilft wirklich bei Hautproblemen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ode rmeintest du was anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reiskartoffel (25. Juni 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach sind alle Solariumgänger neidisch auf die Hänchen am Grillspieß.^^
Ne, Spaß bei Seite. Wer will solls machen. Ich persönlich werde nie in ein Solarium gehen.


----------



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

Angereierte Plastiktüte > Solarium


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich mag einfach keine derbe Solariumbräune.

Wenn jemand ins Solarium geht um ein bißchen Farbe zu bekommen, okay. Aber dann solte ich es nicht wissen, weil ich dann durchaus einen hämischen Kommentar loslasse. 
Die Sonne ist noch die nächsten 5 Milliarden Jahre kostenlos, wozu also Geld ausgeben?
Und Winter ist halt Winter, war schon immer so, wird immer so bleiben.

Diese Solarium Süchtigen, Bräunungscreme Süchtigen, Bräune Süchtigen allgemein. Da krieg ich Augenkrebs, Pilz und mir stehen die Haare zu Berge.

Bei Frauen finde ich sowieso eine gewisse Blässe viel attraktiver. Okay, richtig schneeweiße Haut steht nur wenigen Frauen, aber dann holla die Waldfee. Aber ich steh einfach nicht auf Bräune, mehr als ein bißchen zur Haarfarbe passende Farbe mag ich einfach nicht.
Wir sind nunmal Blasshäutig. Nur afrikanisch Stämmigen steht dunkle Hautfarbe, nur die wirken damit attraktiv.


----------



## Martel (26. Juni 2009)

*Und Winter ist halt Winter, war schon immer so, wird immer so bleiben.*

Naja, also Globale Erderwärmung und so.. wetten würde ich zumindest nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und 5 Milliarden Jahre...... was bringt das wenn die Erde nur .... 1000 Jahre hat.. ist also ( aus Erd sicht ) kurz vor knapp ^^

Aber Geschmäcker sind anders.


----------



## Thrainan (26. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aus gebotener Aktualität:
> 
> Der Bundestag hat das Gesetz zum Schutz vor nichtionisierender Strahlung beschlossen. Kindern und Jugendlichen unter 18 Jahren soll damit der Besuch von Solarien untersagt werden. Das Gesetz war notwendig geworden, weil eine entsprechende Selbstverpflichtung der Solariumbetreiber bisher ohne Erfolg geblieben ist. Künstliches UV-Licht und damit ein regelmäßiger Besuch der Sonnenbank erhöhen das Hautkrebsrisiko (laut Studie bis zu 70%, deren Link habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden) erheblich.
> 
> Quelle: Bundestag.de


Juhu noch ein Gesetz zumJugendschutz das niemand kontrolieren wird. Es ist auch verboten Alkohol und Zigarreten an Jugendliche zu verkaufen. Juckt aber auch keine Sau.


----------



## Anduris (26. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der in der Mitte is doch mal sexy!
Bin auch absolut gegen das Solarium. Wenn ich braun werden will geh ich in die Sonne. Wenn keine da ist hab ich eben Pech.
Die Leute, die ernsthafte Probleme durchs Solarium bekommen sind meiner Meinung nach nicht zu bemitleiden.


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Es hilft wirklich bei Hautproblemen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit dem Hasch meinte ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (29. Juni 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> *Und Winter ist halt Winter, war schon immer so, wird immer so bleiben.*
> 
> Naja, also Globale Erderwärmung und so.. wetten würde ich zumindest nicht mehr
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir das Wetter der letzten Jahre im Jahr so angucke. Winter mild und verregnet, Sommer weniger Sonnentage als zu meiner Kindheit. Ergo ----> werden wir wohl blasser. Sehr gut.

Im Grunde kann ich aber starkes Solariengehen nur unterstützen. Da stirbt man dann früher durch Hautkrebs und das Geld was derjenige in die Kassen eingezahlt hat wird von ihm nicht komplett verbraucht und bleibt für andre übrig.


----------

